# Homemade hog lures / attractants



## txtennis81 (Jul 26, 2006)

We're going to Dilley this weekend to do some serious hog hunting & I've got a few recipes for homemade attractants that I'm going to try out in the traps or by a few stands. I just wanted to know if anyone wanted to share what works for them.

I plan on soaking a few rags in diesel and hanging them in one trap and throwing corn out for bait. We're also going to try the same trick w/ old motor oil. Just to see if one works better than the other. 

If anyone has any opinions, I'd love to hear them.

Jon


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Raspberry jello...mix a couple packs in a five gal bucket...add corn and let ripen.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Who wants to attract a hog?


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

mix the diesel with the corn, maybe a bit of jello/hog wild, leave in a closed 5 gallon bucket for a week or two (in the sun) and you should have some good trap food!!


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

When I saw "hog lures" I immediately thought of you driving around the pasture with an offshore rod mounted in a canvas chair in the back of your truck. I was thinking you might be trolling a plastic jug filled with sour corn with a big ol' treble hook trailing behind. Lace it with powdered jello and you'll get a hookup in no time.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Lol!!! Too Funny :d


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

If you believe the A&M wildlife guys they say strawberry is best with corn. You can use Strawberry Jello...Diesel just keeps other things from eating the mash and really is not an attractant...might actually work against you and not suggested if you are going to trap them live or eat them.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

WELL ISNT THIS HOW YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO DO IT????
LOL TO D**N FUNNY!!!


Pocboy said:


> When I saw "hog lures" I immediately thought of you driving around the pasture with an offshore rod mounted in a canvas chair in the back of your truck. I was thinking you might be trolling a plastic jug filled with sour corn with a big ol' treble hook trailing behind. Lace it with powdered jello and you'll get a hookup in no time.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Hog on!


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

txtennis81 said:


> We're going to Dilley this weekend to do some serious hog hunting & I've got a few recipes for homemade attractants that I'm going to try out in the traps or by a few stands. I just wanted to know if anyone wanted to share what works for them.


Any of the berry jello mixes are good. The best bait we ever used was beer and corn. Someone on the lease had a party and bought a bunch of that yuppie beer. Imports, ales, that kind of ****. Since it didn't go away he brought it the lease where it sat for better than a year. We poured a 1/2 bag of corn and three bottles of that stuff in a mineral tub inside the trap. First night we caught 1 sow, second night we caught 4 sows and a young boar.

We build our traps like the 4x4x8 on the A&M web site. (controlling feral hog page) The door can be pushed open from the outside, but not nosed open from the inside.

Good Luck with your hunt.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

onion juice mixed with corn


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

fishgravy said:


> Raspberry jello...mix a couple packs in a five gal bucket...add corn and let ripen.


Add a couple beers, 
BUT
Don't use the good stuff!!!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*hog lure*

been using corn soaked in diesel for years and it work good.and does keep all the other critters from eating it .creasoate (sp) painted on a board tied in the corner of a trap works well also ...But with the price of diesel ,dang jello is lots cheaper....my 2 pennies woth ....

phil


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Get you a loaf of bread and a bottle of M&D, pour in with bread and let soak, leave at loco overnite, you should find a drunk and passed out hog in the AM. My dad told me when he was a young man, the local families would all make Cane syrup at the syrup mill, he said within a cpl of days the 'skim' would sour and hogs would show up one nite and all be drunk the next morn, this is when they would cut and mark hogs. WW


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I'm guna have to give that one a try!


----------

